# Batch-Datei anlegen und ausführen, Windows



## Deletemaster (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit Notizen gemacht, wie man eine Batch-Datei anlegt und später ausführt. Damit will ich verdammt viele SQl-Befehle hintereinander ausführen lassen. Leider habe ich meine Aufzeichnungen "verlegt".
Könnt ihr mir bitte die einzelnen Schritte nennen?
Irgendetwas war da mit:
mysql>\T also log-datei
aber das Ausführen der Batch-Datei erfolgte wohl nicht über die Mysql-Konsole sonder über die Kommandozeile von Windows.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## BLOEBAUM (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/batch-commands.html


----------

